# Canon 50 1.2 L



## D n L Photography (Apr 24, 2013)

I just bought a canon 50 L lens and was checking it over this evening; I shook it lightly, and it rattled a little bit. I also have to micro adjust the focus on it on my 5D Mk III 15 points!! Never had to do it that much with any of my other lenses! On my 1dx I have to adjust it the same direction 5 points. Should I return the lens? Or send it to Canon? Or just live with it? I need some advice from someone with a little more experience.


----------



## BrettS (Apr 24, 2013)

My 50L doesn't rattle even a bit, pal. Send it back. 

Sorry mate.


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 24, 2013)

BrettS said:


> My 50L doesn't rattle even a bit, pal. Send it back.
> 
> Sorry mate.



+1.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 24, 2013)

Rattle + 15pts in AFMA = RETURN & ASK FOR REPLACEMENT

DO NOT send to Canon for repair. DO NOT keep the lens as is.

My 50L is solid and is +1 in AFMA with 5D III. My standard for AFMA is -/+7, anything more will be returned.


----------



## nda (Apr 24, 2013)

Random Orbits said:


> BrettS said:
> 
> 
> > My 50L doesn't rattle even a bit, pal. Send it back.
> ...



+1


----------



## kbmelb (Apr 24, 2013)

Mine is rock solid and is a +5 on my 1Ds3 and a +8 on my 5D3.

Send it back but definitely get a new copy it is a stunning lens.


----------



## ChilledXpress (Apr 24, 2013)

??? You own a 1DX, 5D3 and a bunch of lenses... and need advice regarding if/when you need to return ?!?!? So you're new to photography and just thought to go out and buy a bunch of new gear?

Dud... return. Purchase another... I usually buy 2-3 copies, test and return the non-keepers.


----------



## Haponat (Apr 24, 2013)

ChilledXpress said:


> ??? You own a 1DX, 5D3 and a bunch of lenses... and need advice regarding if/when you need to return ?!?!? So you're new to photography and just thought to go out and buy a bunch of new gear?
> 
> Dud... return. Purchase another... I usually buy 2-3 copies, test and return the non-keepers.



+1


----------



## D n L Photography (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you all for your input. I wanted someone else's opinion who had a 50mm L , thats all. Thanks for the advice. I did ship it back and got a good solid copy in return.


----------



## Mike2000 (May 6, 2013)

Mine doesn't rattle. But it needed a +10 fix on AFMA for a partial-reliable focus. It's a really particular lens... take it for what it is...


----------



## 7enderbender (May 6, 2013)

D n L Photography said:


> I just bought a canon 50 L lens and was checking it over this evening; I shook it lightly, and it rattled a little bit. I also have to micro adjust the focus on it on my 5D Mk III 15 points!! Never had to do it that much with any of my other lenses! On my 1dx I have to adjust it the same direction 5 points. Should I return the lens? Or send it to Canon? Or just live with it? I need some advice from someone with a little more experience.



Mine doesn't rattle and I was fine leaving it at +/-0. I'd have it replaced. The latter doesn't matter much - the rattle does.


----------

